# Catumiri argentinense



## BiologicalJewels (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello,

These beauties are growing well. All are fed on the same schedule and are given near equal proportions. They are all kept at the same temp and humidity is not measured but it is balanced by common sense.

I believe, without much foundation other than their relative size and body shape, that I have two males and two females.

here are some pics:

poss M1


poss F1


poss M2


poss F2


sizing poss M2


sizing exuvia M1


Their lairs (one missing )


I hope they'll keep on doing as well as they have so far and do hope to breed these as soon as the opportunity arises.

OR


----------



## Moltar (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice lil guys. I'm not familiar with this species. Are they NW? OW? African? Asian?...


----------



## LovePets (Nov 17, 2009)

Cute lil guys/and gals :razz: 
They are NW species.


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Nov 17, 2009)

NW and afaik lack urticating hairs...at least some in the genus do.
I've cared for these since they were no more than specs.

OR


----------



## Moltar (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh, wait. (dons detective cap) "argentinense"... are these guys from Argentina?


----------



## Ariel (Nov 17, 2009)

Are there any pictures of adult specimens?


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Nov 17, 2009)

Moltar said:


> Oh, wait. (dons detective cap) "argentinense"... are these guys from Argentina?





and they grow to look like this:
http://www.insectariumvirtual.com/galeria/Catumiri+argentinense+Mello-Leito+1941-img1011.html


----------



## Ariel (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for a pic, very neat looking species. About what size do they reach?


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 17, 2009)

Our MM's legspan is about that of a quarter, give or take. Ours is suspected to be _argentinensis_.


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Nov 17, 2009)

hello,

females reach ~1" (28 mm) BL, adult males are smaller and reach ~15 mm BL in size.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice!  I had 4 of them and they all died in like .2 seconds after I got 'em.   I just can't keep tiny things alive.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Nov 17, 2009)

hello Kyle,

these are from the same group you got.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Nov 17, 2009)

balam said:


> hello Kyle,
> 
> these are from the same group you got.


I hate you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bliss (Nov 17, 2009)

balam said:


> hello Kyle,
> 
> these are from the same group you got.





			
				Noexcuse4you said:
			
		

> I hate you.



 

did these come from Eric?  just wondering.


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Nov 17, 2009)

from Eric indeed.
Kyle, I love you, specially when you fail so badly 

OR


----------



## GoTerps (Nov 17, 2009)

Glad to see some of my babies doing well.  

All of the ones in the US should be from a few different breedings of mine over the past few years.  Being a small, brown species, I'm just glad to have others taking an interest in them.  Hopefully someone else will start breeding them 

Despite being small brown fellas, they are quite rewarding to keep.  The mating behavior is very interesting (often flipping upside down) and the unique eggsac  construction is really cool to watch.  

Eric


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Nov 17, 2009)

the "volcano" sac really caught my attention. These little buggers are giants by other measures in my opinion, their behavior is super cool, their tunnel webs are wicked and I can't wait to get to breed them.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 17, 2009)

Ariel said:


> Are there any pictures of adult specimens?


Here's a picture of our MM (his name is Bruce Willis), we got him as a 1/6" freebie back in April and he matured at the end of September out of nowhere. He's being given to Tarantula Canada this weekend so he can make little babies, due to their lack of popularity in Canada, they're usually sent as freebies, so we're not doing a 50/50, we're just trading him for an S. calceatum sling.







They grow incredibly fast. We believe our other one is penultimate. Didn't want to hijack your thread, just thought I'd post a picture of our guy so people could see what an adult looked like.  For size reference, his water dish is right beside him which is a regular pop bottle lid. This guy was our first dwarf and before then, I wasn't a big fan of dwarves, but now we've got quite a few. Great species for sure.

Cass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2009)

*Too cute! Dwarf species are so neat *


----------



## tarcan (Nov 17, 2009)

balam said:


> and they grow to look like this:
> http://www.insectariumvirtual.com/galeria/Catumiri+argentinense+Mello-Leito+1941-img1011.html


Balam,

what you link to is not what we have as C.argentinensis, it seems to be one of the many Acantognathus spp. being sold out of Chile (or what they sell as such). 

What we have in the hobby will look like this as a grown female







I am glad we are like 4 or 5 people on the planet having interest in these! LOL I really enjoy that species, they are really gorgeous despite what people may say. They are ravanous eaters, very easy to care for and their reproduction is very interesting.

Martin


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Nov 17, 2009)

quite right 

The pics above are Catumiri argentinense unlike the one I posted earier (where was my head???)

too bad not too  many people are interested in them in CA, you should send some down here 

I've cared for the four I have since they were the size of a pin head (almost), and they are fantastic little T's...


----------



## Elizabeth27 (May 1, 2022)

BiologicalJewels said:


> hello,
> 
> females reach ~1" (28 mm) BL, adult males are smaller and reach ~15 mm BL in size.





Mack&Cass said:


> Here's a picture of our MM (his name is Bruce Willis), we got him as a 1/6" freebie back in April and he matured at the end of September out of nowhere. He's being given to Tarantula Canada this weekend so he can make little babies, due to their lack of popularity in Canada, they're usually sent as freebies, so we're not doing a 50/50, we're just trading him for an S. calceatum sling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my female. Mine is very dark so I'm unsure if mine is truly Catumiri Argentinense. Definitely dwarf and puts on a LOT of size between molts. Grew 7mm in her last molt. I am asking the store I bought her from where they got her from. I just sexed her molt tonight in water as its very difficult to sex her molt outside of water witout destroying it. She's very calm but can be fast. Not skittish at all. When I was moving her into an acrylic box to take a pixture of her epigastric furrow she didnt move, threat pose, strike, if they have urticating hairs which I heard they dont then she doesnt kick them at all. I would have my entire collection be just this one species alone. She is my best behaved tarantula I have. She is 1.5". Gorgeous T and beautiful personality. Top quality.


----------



## Elizabeth27 (May 1, 2022)

BiologicalJewels said:


> hello,
> 
> females reach ~1" (28 mm) BL, adult males are smaller and reach ~15 mm BL in size.





Mack&Cass said:


> Here's a picture of our MM (his name is Bruce Willis), we got him as a 1/6" freebie back in April and he matured at the end of September out of nowhere. He's being given to Tarantula Canada this weekend so he can make little babies, due to their lack of popularity in Canada, they're usually sent as freebies, so we're not doing a 50/50, we're just trading him for an S. calceatum sling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my female. Mine is very dark so I'm unsure if mine is truly Catumiri Argentinense. Definitely dwarf and puts on a LOT of size between molts. Grew 7mm in her last molt. I am asking the store I bought her from where they got her from. I just sexed her molt tonight in water as its very difficult to sex her molt outside of water witout destroying it. She's very calm but can be fast. Not skittish at all. When I was moving her into an acrylic box to take a pixture of her epigastric furrow she didnt move, threat pose, strike, if they have urticating hairs which I heard they dont then she doesnt kick them at all. I would have my entire collection be just this one species alone. She is my best behaved tarantula I have. She is 1.5". Gorgeous T and beautiful personality. Top quality.


BiologicalJewels said:


> hello,
> 
> females reach ~1" (28 mm) BL, adult males are smaller and reach ~15 mm BL in size.


Does that "~" mean more than 1" or what? What does BL mean?


----------



## Elizabeth27 (May 1, 2022)

BiologicalJewels said:


> hello,
> 
> females reach ~1" (28 mm) BL, adult males are smaller and reach ~15 mm BL in size.


This was either before premolt or during premolt. April 19, 2022. So I think my girl is freshly molted and is a Catumiri Argentinense. I will update if she turns copper/brown.


----------

